# Swedish: inflections of Past Participle: stängd, stängt, stängda



## gvergara

Hi

In a wikipedia article on Swedish grammar there is a table with the different inflections of the four groups of verbs. However, I don't understand why three different endings are provided for each past participle form.

  Infinitive        Past Participle     
1_ kalla       [...] kalla*d*, kalla*t*, kallad*e*_
2_ stänga    [...] stäng*d*, stäng*t*, stäng*da*_
, etc.

Could you please explain that to me (and maybe give me some examples)? Thanks in advance

Gonzalo


----------



## AutumnOwl

gvergara said:


> Infinitive        Past Participle
> 1_ kalla       [...] kalla*d*, kalla*t*, kallad*e*_
> 2_ stänga    [...] stäng*d*, stäng*t*, stäng*da*_
> , etc.



Den var kallad, det var kallat, de var kallade

Dörren (en dörr) var stängd; fönstret (ett fönster) var stängt, fönstren (flera fönster) var stängda

-d for words that are utrum, -t for words that are neutrum and -de, -da for words that are in plural.


----------



## gvergara

Thanks a lot. Could you now give me some examples of these past participles put before the noun?  

(using _stäng___)
En __________ fönster
Den ___________ fönstret
____________ fönster
De ____________ fönsterna

Gonzalo


----------



## hanne

Please make an attempt yourself, instead of just asking others to do it for you (hint: fönster is neutrum, not utrum)


----------



## sammio

Ett stängt fönster
Det stängda fönstret
Stängda fönstren
De stängda fönstrena

_Ett fönster_ isn't really the best example since it doesn't have the most typical inflection, but there you go.


----------



## gvergara

HI

I learnt that the Past Participle of a verb is inflected according to the group it belongs to, for example, 1st group verbs are inflected like this

öppna 
_ (common) öppnad
_ (neuter) öppnat
_ (plural) öppnade

My question is, are these forms NEVER re.-inflected when used as adjectives or in the passive voice? In iother words, do you have to add an _a in the plural and a_t in the indefinite form of ett-nouns?

_ett ____________ fönster_
_de ___________ fönster_

Thanks in advance,
Gonzalo


----------



## Tjahzi

No, they are not re-inflected. When used as adjectives, they behave like adjectives, but they take their past particle-endings.

_Ett öppnat fönster. En öppnad dörr.
Flera öppnade fönster/dörrar.

Det öppnade fönstret. Den öppnade dörren.
De öppnade fönstren/dörrarna.

_Do keep in mind however, that all of these phrases sound more natural using the pure adjective.

(_Öppet, öppen, öppna, öppna, öppna, öppna_, that is.)


----------



## gvergara

Tjahzi said:


> Do keep in mind however, that all of these phrases sound more natural using the pure adjective.
> 
> (_Öppet, öppen, öppna, öppna, öppna, öppna_, that is.)


 
As in English, I guess. You tend to say _an open door_ instead of _an opened door_. But there are not always two versions (a Past Participle form and a "pure" adjective), what about Swedish? Thanks for your answer

Gonzalo


----------



## Tjahzi

Yes, indeed like English, in that respect too. Many adjectives lack corresponding particles, obviously this depends on the similarities between the verb and the adjective. 
For instance, the past particle of _stänga _is _stängd, _which then is identical to the adjective. Whereas _öppen_ and _öppna _differ, meaning there exists a past particle which is separate from the adjective. In short, the past particles can be regularly derived from their corresponding verbs while the adjectives can differ somewhat. (Many adjectives are likely to have emerged as past particles.)


----------

